# General > The Literature Network >  Latest additions to the site:

## Logos

I will probably update this weekly so please check back to see; newest authors added to the site and their biographies, quizzes on authors and their works, the latest short stories, poems, plays, and novels &etc.

-----

Most Recent quizzes: 

There have been lots of new Quizzes added to site, please partake of and test your reading comprehension skills  :Smile: 


 :Thumbs Up:  And a big thank you to Scher, Adelheid, Pensive, RJbibiophil, subterranean, Miss Darcy, Enjou_Garyuu, Opera Ghost, Renia, Ghostly119, Winner4600, Sunchrislit, BLACKBELTGIRL91, Nickleby, David Clearwood, Rooty, catwomen1234, asromavc, Centurion, helix_dragon, and everyone else who created them!


Sense and Sensibility was submitted by our very own Adelheid:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=263

The Bell Quiz for Hans Christian Andersen was submitted by RJbibliophil:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=258


3 recent quizzes were created by LordNightmare:

King Solomon's Mines Quiz
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=261

The Gulliver's Travels Quiz
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=260

The Jungle Book 10 Question Quiz
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=259


The Idiot Quiz was submitted by snowangel:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=257

Dante Alighieri Quiz: His Life and Works
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=266

Saint Augustine quiz
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=265

Louisa May Alcott: Her Life and Writings quiz:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=264

Emile Zola: His Life and Works
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=262


Other items recently added:

Hans Christian Andersens tale The Little Mermaid is now on the site here:
http://www.online-literature.com/han...andersen/2084/

Aristophanes comedic play The Frogs can now be found here:
http://www.online-literature.com/ari...nes/the-frogs/

----------


## Virgil

Logos, there is an error in the Dante quiz. Question 14, 



> How many terraces are there in Dante's Purgatorio?
> 
> Your answer was: 7 
> Correct Answer: 9


There are seven terraces in Purgatorio, not nine. 

Also question 5, why was Dante banished, the answer "because of his opposition to the church" is technically correct, but it should be clarified as being over political matters, not religious matters. The Pope was supporting a different political party than Dante's.

----------


## Logos

> Logos, there is an error in the Dante quiz. Question 14, 
> 
> There are seven terraces in Purgatorio, not nine.


That was probably just a slip of selecting the wrong radio button, if you submit a quiz yourself you will see how tiny they are  :Wink:  




> Also question 5, why was Dante banished, the answer "because of his opposition to the church" is technically correct, but it should be clarified as being over political matters, not religious matters. The Pope was supporting a different political party than Dante's.


Fair point, that answer has been slightly amended, thanks for pointing these out  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

This is a good idea Logos. I am usually online in sparse moments, so that is great that you have an update on the newer things added to the site. Thank you.

----------


## Logos

New author Charlotte Perkins Gilman added to the database http://www.online-literature.com/cha...erkins-gilman/

Biography, her novels _Herland_ and _What Diantha Did_, the short story `The Yellow Wallpaper' and quiz here

----------


## grace86

I like "The Yellow Wallpaper." I will check it out. Thanks again, Logos.

----------


## Shakira

Logos can you add _Romola_ by George Eliot in the online books section ?

----------


## Logos

It is now on the list  :Smile:

----------


## Shakira

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Logos

I want to leave this topic for posting works that *have* been added, please ask for additions in the Book Request forum  :Smile:  

http://www.online-literature.com/for...splay.php?f=11

----------


## Logos

New author biography and quiz added to the site for *Elbert Hubbard:*
http://www.online-literature.com/elbert-hubbard/

He wrote a great series of biographical sketches _Little Journeys to the Homes of.._ famous authors like Jonathan Swift, Walt Whitman, Victor Hugo, Shakespeare, Dickens, Tennyson, Lord Byron, Elizabeth Browning, Charlotte Bronte, Christina Rossetti, etc... American presidents, Michelangelo, Leonardo, Rembrandt, Velasquez, Titian and Oliver Cromwell and Jean Jacques Rousseau.

*Jerome K. Jerome's* hilarious novel _Three Men in a Boat_ is now on the site:
http://www.online-literature.com/jer...men-in-a-boat/

*Irving Bacheller's*  _Eben Holden_, an adventure romance following pioneers in the 19th century can be found here;

http://www.online-literature.com/irv...r/eben-holden/

*Hans Christian Andersen* didn't just write timeless fairy tales, his autobiography _The True Story of My Life_ can now be found here:
http://www.online-literature.com/han...ersen/my-life/

and his non-fiction travel novel _Pictures of Sweden_ can be found here:
http://www.online-literature.com/han...res-of-sweden/

*Henry Adams* wrote a great historical work on France and architecture, _Mont Saint Michel and Chartres_ which can be read here:
http://www.online-literature.com/hen...-and-chartres/

*Elizabeth von Arnim* wrote an autobiographical work _Elizabeth and her German Garden_ which can be found here:

http://www.online-literature.com/eli...german-garden/

----------


## Logos

:Goof:  another week gone by already! 

The latest site additions are the following etexts..

More Anonymous works have been added:

the epic 11th century French poem Song of Roland and the four volumes of Arabian Nights 

--

Lord George Gordon Byron's  Childe Harold's Pilgrimage has been added as well.

----------


## crisaor

> The four volumes of Arabian Nights have been added as well.


Good things come to those who wait.

----------


## Logos

Slow but sure crisaor  :Smile: 

I couldn't wait until next Tuesday to let you guys know that a long-overdue-to-be-added author is now on the site..

Walt Whitman  :Banana:  
His collection of over *380!* poems, _Leaves of Grass_, is there too for your poem reading pleasure  :Biggrin: 

Franz Kafka's The Trial is also now added.

----------


## Pensive

Thanks Logos, this is great as I will like to try at least ten of those 380 poems!

----------


## Admin

This site now has an "Advance Search" to give a little more flexibility in searching the library.

http://www.online-literature.com/advancedsearch.php

----------


## Logos

okays.. lots of new books, short stories, essays, and poems have been added in the last week or so  :Smile: 


James Barrie the author of Peter Pan, wrote many other works including plays like _The Admirable Crichton_; Peter Pan in Kensington Gardens , and _Margaret Ogilvy_ about his mother. 

Some important works of Honore de Balzac's have been added: _The Chouans_, _Beatrix_, _Eugenie Grandet_, and _Louis Lambert_.

Further collections of Lord George Gordon Byron's poetry, _Childe Harold's Pilgrimage_ and _Fugitive Pieces_ are now available. 

For Thomas Carlyle his _Heroes and Hero Worship_ and _Sartor Resartus_ are now available.

Willa Cather's _Song of the Lark_ and more of her short stories have been added.

Many new Wilkie Collins works have been added including: _Antonina_, _Armadale_, _Basil_, _The Moonstone_, and quite possibly his most popular novel _The Woman in White_.


Joseph Conrad wrote a fascinating autobiographical work _A Personal Record: Some Reminiscences_, and more of his novels and short stories have been added including _Gaspar Ruiz_ and _Almayer's Folly_. 

George Eliot's _Daniel Deronda_ is now on the site and her collection of non-fiction essays from the viewpoint of the ancient Greek philosopher, _Impressions of Theophrastus Such_ is here too.


_Madame Bovary_ author Gustave Flaubert's epic poem _The Dance of Death_, and his short story _Legend of Saint-Julian the Hospitaller_ have now been added.


Oliver Goldsmith wrote many poems which are now added, as well as his famous play _She Stoops to Conquer_.

Also remember the Advanced Search option http://www.online-literature.com/advancedsearch.php is really helpful if you are writing a paper or just looking for a quote or reference, you can either search the entire site (forums *and* author pages) or do specific searches in books.

Ok I think that's all for now!

----------


## Virgil

Logos - You are doing a great job.  :Thumbs Up:  Some really good additions.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Hooray for The Moonstone. I bought it recently and am currently reading it, it's awsome.

----------


## Pensive

This seems great. I will love to try _Woman In White_ out.

----------


## Logos

Ok! time for another update  :Smile: 

More of  James Fenimore Cooper's works have been added, a few of his short stories and over 20 of his novels including _Wyandotte_ and the rest of his "Leatherstocking Tales": _The Pioneers_ (1823), _The Last of the Mohicans_ (1826), _The Prairie_ (1827), _The Pathfinder_ (1840), and _The Deerslayer_ (1841).

Edgar Allen Poe's novel _The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym_ is now on the site, as well as *dozens* and *dozens* of his poems, short stories including "Never Bet the Devil Your Head", "King Pest", and "Ligeia", and essays including "The Poetic Principal", "Life of Poe", "Edgar Allan Poe: An Appreciation", and "Death of Poe".

William Wordsworth  : Dozens of his poems have been added. Some are listed individually and some are also contained in collections of his works as Poetry Books. Some of them have additional notes by the author.

Oscar Wilde  : Over 60 of his poems have been added including "The Ballad of Reading Gaol", "To Milton", "The Garden of Eros", "Endymion", "The Grave Of Keats", "Portia", "Charmides", "Humanitad" and etc. great stuff, check it out! A number of his essays on various subjects including "The English Renaissance of Art" are now available; and his plays "The Dutchess of Padua", "Lady Windermere's Fan", and "A Woman of No Importance" have been added; and more short stories including "The Star Child" and "The Model Millionaire".

----------


## Charles Darnay

huzzah, Oscar Wilde

----------


## Logos

*Poet Robert/Rabbie Burns*  is now on the site; hundreds and hundreds of his songs and poems, laments, ballads, and epitaphs including "Holy Willie's Prayer", "Mary, Queen of Scots", "My Luve's Like A Red, Red Rose", "Scotch Drink", "Tam O' Shanter", "The Cotter's Saturday Night", "The Highland Widow's Lament", "The Jolly Beggars", "To a Haggis", "To A Mouse", "Auld Lang Syne" etc.

----------


## Schokokeks

> James Barrie the author of Peter Pan, wrote many other works including plays like _The Admirable Crichton_; Peter Pan in Kensington Gardens , and _Margaret Ogilvy_ about his mother.


Yaaaaaay !!! Thanks, Logos !!! I'm totally enjoying it !  :Nod:

----------


## Logos

More additions  :Smile: 

Robert Frost: --many more poems added including his collection titled "A Boys' Will".

William Butler Yeats: not just a poet, his collection of Irish folk/fairy tales A Celtic Twilight has been added as well as some of his plays and short stories, and his biographical memoir _Four Years_.

Stephen Crane who wrote so much about the American Civil War like in his novel _Red Badge of Courage_ also wrote many short stories that are now added, which are based on his time as war correspondent.

 Sir Walter Scott's _Ivanhoe_ and _The Talisman_ were already on the site, but many more of his works have been added including _Rob Roy_ and _The Antiquary_, as well as some of his poetry including "Pibroch of Dunald Dhu" and his famous haunting epic "The Lady of the Lake"  which includes a Preface and Background Notes.

G.K. Chesterton  was an author and critic, and wrote numerous plays and essays, and biographical sketches of famous authors as in his _Twelve Types: A Collection of Biographies_ but he also wrote poetry as in his _The Wild Knight and Other Poems_ among many other additions.

 Johann Wolfgang von Goethe's   Autobiography is now on the site, as well as many many more of his poems.

And last but not least  :FRlol:  for  Ivan S. Turgenev many more of his short stories have been added including "Clara Militch" and "Three Portraits". His novels _On the Eve_ and _Rudin_ have also been added.

I would also like to thank those people who take the time to let us know about typos or missing chapters etc, its really much appreciated because it is such a huge undertaking to do this and there is bound to be some human error along the way.

----------


## grace86

Wow thank you so much Logos, what you are doing is awesome. Thanks for letting us know! I didn't realize how much has been added lately!

I am going to check this stuff out!

----------


## bazarov

> *Good things come to those who wait*.


Tolstoy...Very good :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

> More additions 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least  for  Ivan S. Turgenev many more of his short stories have been added including "Clara Militch" and "Three Portraits". His novels _On the Eve_ and _Rudin_ have also been added.
> 
> I would also like to thank those people who take the time to let us know about typos or missing chapters etc, its really much appreciated because it is such a huge undertaking to do this and there is bound to be some human error along the way.


Logos, you're genius!!!

----------


## miss tenderness

thanks logo :Smile: good job.

----------


## Logos

Ok.. it's almost been a week, but got lots added so here we go  :Banana:  

more Louisa May Alcott works have been added, novels and short stories. She wrote under pseudonym "A.M. Barnard" _Behind A Mask or, A Woman's Power_ and _Pauline's Passion and Punishment_ and others, and also wrote _Hospital Sketches_ and _Work: A Story of Experience_ based on her service as nurse during the American Civil War.

 Jules Verne's  _All Around the Moon_ and _Facing the Flag_ are now on the site.

 Emile Zola  wrote a trilogy of novels based on his travels to various cities, _Lourdes_, _Paris_ and _Rome_ and more of his books have been added including his famous _The Fat and the Thin_.

 The Autobiography of Charles Darwin has now been added.

 Herman Melville  wrote a lot of poetry, his extensive collection _John Marr_ now added to the site as well as a few other of his novels including the two _Mardi_ works.

Many more of  Henry James's  novels have been added including _The Golden Bowl_, _What Maisie Knew_, _The Awkward Age_, and _The Pupil_. His essay on Nathaniel Hawthorne and numerous of his short stories have been added including "A Bundle of Letters" and "The Tree of Knowledge".


 Christopher Marlowe's  _Dr. Faustus_, versions from the years 1604 and 1616 are now on the site, as well as his 1594 "The Tragedy of Dido Queene of Carthage".

 William Somerset Maugham's  _Liza of Lambeth_ and _The Magician_ have now been added.

 Jean Jacques Rousseau's  autobiographical _Confessions_, semi-autobiographical _Emile_, and his _Discourse on Inequality_ are now added.

And. ... just for bazarov  :FRlol:  the collection of  Count Lev Nikolayevich Tolstoy's works that are available in English in the public domain should now be on the site including his trilogy _Childhood_ (1852), _Boyhood_ (1854), and _Youth_ (1856). Overdue to be added was _The Cossacks_. Numerous of his short stories including "Ivan the Fool" and essays have been added, as well as his "A Letter to A Hindu" that was the beginning of his friendship with fellow anti-violence pacifist Mohandas Gandhi.

----------


## Virgil

Great job as usual, Logos.

----------


## bazarov

Thank you Logos, some threads should appear in short time :Biggrin:  Now, when you're so hard working, how about some Dostoevsky's short stories?

----------


## Logos

Oh gosh I haven’t updated this for almost a month now!  :Blush:  

You can see some pages with the new LitNet logo on them! 

There have been two new authors added to the site  :Smile:  

*Robert Browning*:
His biography and an introduction to studying his works is added; 
the texts of the famous correspondence between him and his poet wife Elizabeth Barrett Browning have been added, which their son Robert edited;
"The Pied Piper of Hamelin" is contained in his _Shorter Works_; and 
_Dramatic Romances_ includes his famous poems "In A Gondola", "A Grammarians Funeral", "Porphyria's Lover", and "Childe Roland to the Dark Tower Came" (which inspired Steven King's `Dark Tower' series).

* Alexander Pushkin*  has now been added: a biography and _Boris Godunov_, his poem "The Fountain of Bakhchisarai" and a few of his short stories. 

*Elizabeth Barrett Browning's*  Aurora Leigh has now been added to the site.

Many more of  Dickens's fiction and non-fiction works have been added including:
_A Child's History of England_, which is really a great overview for anyone of any age!, _The Battle of Life_, _Master Humphrey_ and _Holiday Romance_, and more of his short stories including his Christmas ones like "The Cricket on the Hearth". His short story "Sketches of Young Gentlemen" is hilarious.

More titles by  Amelia Barr have been added;

more  John Bangs-ian stories have been added; 

more for  Irving Bacheller; 

`It' Girl  Elinor Glyn had so many of her works adapted to film including _The Man and the Moment_, _Three Weeks_, and _His Hour_;

more of that wise-cracking Canadian author Stephen Leacock's works have been added including _Further Foolishness_ and _Frenzied Fiction_;

Guy de Maupassant's  _Bel Amie_ is now on the site;

and last but certainly not least, both of the *Shelley's* have more texts added:  Mary's futuristic _The Last Man_, _Mathilda_, and her play _Proserpine and Midas_ can now be read.

 Percy Bysshe's _A Defence of Poetry_ and *dozens* of additional poems of his have been added in his *The Complete Poetical Works*: his wife Mary did a lovely job in adding extensive notes and background for most of the poems in that volume, its a really great resource for study.

cheers,
L

----------


## subterranean

> Oh gosh I havent updated this for almost a month now!  
> 
> You can see some pages with the new LitNet logo on them! 
> 
> L


Looks very nice to me  :Smile: . And, as always, thanks a bunch for your great efforts, L.

----------


## Logos

~ Well! it's been over a month, time for another update here  :FRlol:  

I really thought I'd be able to do weekly updates but there has been so much other stuff going on here lately that it is sometimes hard finding the time to post this. 

First off I guess the biggest news is Admin has been busy with stuff like the recent server update, site updates, and   Member Blogs !  which are now available and I'm happy to see so many started already.

If you have any questions about them like how to start yours, how to make changes to it etc. please post your question in this topic:
Literature Network Blogs
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=19945
--

The  Quiz  section has had some hiccups recently but it should be working fine now whether you want to submit a quiz or take one. There have been a number of new ones added including one for Alexander Pushkin, Mark Twain, Nathaniel Hawthorne, and Robert Frost and his poetry, check them out! 
--

For American Civil War buffs,  John McElroy's  personal memoir, _Andersonville: A Story of Rebel Military Prisons_ (1879), has now been added to the site.
--

More Anonymous texts have been added including  Scottish Folk Lore and Legends 
--

A new and comprehensive  George Orwell  bio has been posted, as well as his commentary on Charles Dickens.
--

W. H. Hudson  has had more works added including _Afoot in England_.
--

The man who is said to have coined the term 'serendipity',  Horace Walpole's  _Historic Doubts on the Life and Reign of King Richard III_ has been added. 
--

 Sherwood Anderson's  defining work _Winesburg, Ohio_ (1919) "The Book of the Grotesque" is now on the site as well as other works of his, novels and short stories.
--

 Robert Louis Stevenson  didn't just write _Treasure Island_ and _Dr. Jekyll And Mr. Hyde_ (1886), he was also an avid historian and essayist, as evidenced in his _Memories and Portraits_, and his poetry books Underwoods and _Ballads_ have been added.
--

 Mark Twain's  bio has been updated and many new works added including:

_Is Shakespeare Dead?_
_Tom Sawyer Abroad_
_Tom Sawyer, Detective_
_Innocents Abroad_
_A Tramp Abroad_
_Following the Equator_

and what is said to have been Twain's own favourite novel
_Personal Recollections of Joan of Arc_.
--

Many more works for  Rudyard Kipling  have been added:

_Barrack Room Ballads_
_The Second Jungle Book_
_Stalky & Co._
_The Light That Failed_
_Lifes Handicap_
_Puck of Pooks Hill_
_Story of the Gadsbys_ and 
_Letters of Travel_.
--

----------


## Admin

> A new and comprehensive George Orwell bio has been posted, as well as his commentary on Charles Dickens.


Wasn't that Dickens work on the site already?

----------


## Virgil

> More Anonymous texts have been added including Scottish Folk Lore and Legends 
> --


As to Scottish folk lore, any chance on placing some of the Scottish Ballads on the site. I think there were compiled a century ago by a fellow named Child. "Sir Patrick Spens" comes to mind. I once did a term paper on it and its variants.

----------


## Logos

> Wasn't that Dickens work on the site already?


Oh, yes it was I got it confused with something else.

----------


## Laura11

This is a laberynth for me, I'm still searching the way and trying to learn how to move here. I just want to comment it. I'm very eager to write and participate but it's so difficult for me. It's astonishing. I've been in other forums and handled it quite well.
I'd like to participate in the page where there are personal poetry and I can't find it now. It's one week already I'm reading here and reading and reading and moving and moving and still don't know the way to where I want to go.
I've to be patient.
greetings
Laura

----------


## Laura11

Not even able to read my private email here! Incredible!
(and of course, I don't know where I am except that I am in the literatre network)

----------


## Laura11

I'm gonna get mad: some times the latest messages come at the top of the page and some times they come at the bottom.
Could anybody explain what is happening?

----------


## Logos

Laura, there have been some technical issues going on with the site which might be why you and others are seeing odd things, please be patient.

The area for reading others' poetry or posting your own is here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...splay.php?f=14

The link to your private messages (PMs) is at the top right corner of the screen.

If you have other specific questions you can send me a PM  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

Ok, next update!

More  William Butler Yeats  short stories have been added including: "Out of the Rose" and "The Curse of the Fires and of the Shadows".

While he is most famous for his science fiction works like _The War of the Worlds_,  H. G. Wells  wrote some pretty funny satire like _Love and Mr. Lewisham_ which is among the many other works of his that have been added: _Certain Personal Matters_, _An Englishman Looks at the World_, _The Food of the Gods_, and "The Stolen Bacillus" and "Mr. Ledbetter's Vacation".

 Dostoevsky's  novel _The Possessed_ is now on the site, as well as his short stories "The Christmas Tree and the Wedding" and "The Grand Inquisitor".

 William Blake's  poems "London" and "I Heard an Angel" are now on the site.

Many more works by  Leo Tolstoy include: _The Kingdom of God is Within You_, "A Prisoner in the Caucasus", "Ilyás", "The Bear Hunt" and "Three Hermits".

Added works by  J. M. Synge include _The Aran Islands_ and his collection of essays _In Wicklow And West Kerry_. More plays have been added including: "Deirdre of the Sorrows" and "The Playboy of the Western World".

Speaking of playwrights, many more of George Bernard Shaw's  have been added including: _Androcles and the Lion_, _Annajanska, the Bolshevik Empress_, _Arms and the Man_, _Man and Superman_, _Misalliance_, _Mrs. Warren's Profession_, and _Heartbreak House_ as well as his novel _The Irrational Knot_.

 John Dryden's farce/play _Marriage a-la-Mode_ is now added.

 F. Scott Fitzgerald's novel _The Beautiful and the Damned_, collection _Tales of the Jazz Age_, and short stories including "Bernice Bobs Her Hair", "Dalyrimple Goes Wrong", and "The Ice Palace" have been added.

Edith Wharton's  poetry collection _Artemis to Actaeon_ has been added as well as more short stories in _The Greater Inclination_, her novel _Sanctuary_, her first novel _The Valley of Decision_, and many short stories including "The Descent of Man", "Expiation", "Madame de Treymes", "The Pot Boiler", and "The Debt".

Thomas Hardy's collection _A Changed Man and Other Tales_ is now on the site.

 Charles Dickens' _Sketches by Boz_ is now on the site.

Anthony Trollope's _Framley Parsonage_ and _The Small House at Allington_ have been added completing his set of of six novels in his Chronicles of Barsetshire series.

More fantastic tales from Norwegian author Jonas Lie's novels have been added: _One of Lifes Slaves_, _The Pilot and His Wife_, and _The Visionary_.

Canadian author Grant Allen's  _Hilda Wade_, _Recalled to Life_, and his scandalous best-seller _The Woman Who Did_ have been added.

And last but certainly not least, Lord George Gordon Byron's  epic satiric narrative poem _Don Juan_ is now on the site  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Oh, and more quizzes have been added:

another "Great First Lines" Quiz:
"Test your knowledge of these first lines from 20 popular novels."
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=390

Scher has created another "Word of the Day" quiz  :Smile: 
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=386

Test your knowledge of Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, her life and writings, including Frankenstein in this quiz:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=388

ElenaM has created a quiz on Emily Bronte's Life, you can take it here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=366

bazarov created a quiz on Dostoevsky's works:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=348

You can test yourself on Nathaniel Hawthorne, his Life and Works here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=340

And Mark Twain here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=339

----------


## subterranean

Wow, L!

Thumbs up for you!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Logos

Oh! it's only been about a week since last update, but got a few new things to mention  :Biggrin: 

A new author has been added to the list-*Rabindranath Tagore*
http://www.online-literature.com/tagore-rabindranath/

and a number of his plays, short stories, non-fiction, and dozens of poems including his most famous "Gitanjali". There is also a quiz about his life and work here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=393

--

George Bernard *Shaw's* page
http://www.online-literature.com/george_bernard_shaw/
should be up to date now.

--

*H. Rider Haggard's*
http://www.online-literature.com/h-rider-haggard/
Ayesha novels, Ayesha: The Return of She (1905) and She and Allan (1921) are newly added.

Other novels added include Allan and the Holy Flower, The Ancient Allan, Cetywayo, Colonel Quaritch, Pearl Maiden, Queen Sheba's Ring, Cleopatra, Dawn, The People of the Mist, and Red Eve and more short stories added including "The Mahatma and the Hare", "Jess", and "Love Eternal".

--

Canadian author *Gilbert Parker*
http://www.online-literature.com/gilbert-parker/
wrote many historical novels including "Donovan Pasha" and "Cumner & South Sea Folk", now available.

--

More of Canadian *Grant Allen's*
http://www.online-literature.com/grant-allen/
works including his essay collection "Post-Prandial Philosophy" and novel "Michael's Crag" are now added.

--

Herman *Melvilles'* semi-autobiographical novel "The White Jacket" is now on the site:
http://www.online-literature.com/melville/white-jacket/
as well as more of his short stories including "The Encantadas; or, Enchanted Isles".

--

*Guy de Maupassant's*
http://www.online-literature.com/maupassant/
"Pierre and Jean", what many critics considered his finest work, is now on the site, as well as more short stories including "No Quarter" and "The Corsican Bandit".

--
.

----------


## JackShea

I didn't know there was a section for Playwriting? If you can tell me how to post a play I shall...entitled...LA TABLE. The play won an award from the Kennedy Center many years ago and has been rewritten. It was recently awarded 1st place in The Palm Springs Playwrights Circle new plays contest. I guess I have to build myself, or the play up, to get readers! HA!...Jack

----------


## Logos

Jack, there is no specific area for playwrights or plays, just for those authors whose works are in the public domain. You could post it in this section:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...lay.php?f=2352

----------


## Logos

Time for another update kids  :Biggrin: 

 Harriet Beecher Stowe  of _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ fame, also wrote Lady Byron Vindicated  after the controversy surrounding her husband Lord George Gordon Byron. Verrrry interesting! A few more of her short stories have been added as well as her novel _Pink and White Tyranny_ and her son's biography of her, _The Life of Harriet Beecher Stowe_.

--

Henry James'   The Tragic Muse has been added.

--

Robert Louis Stevenson's  _The Ebb Tide_ and _Essays_ have been added.

--

Thomas Hardy's  _A Laodicean_ is now on the site.

--

Thomas Carlyle's  biography of John Stirling and his 'Iliad of English woes' _Past and Present_ with an intro by Ralph Waldo Emerson can be read.

--

More from the 'Prince of Romance' Stanley J Weyman  including _Count Hannibal_ and _The Castle Inn_.

--

More of Julian Hawthorne's  (Nathaniel's son's) novels have been added including _Idolatry: A Romance_, _Hawthorne and His Circle_, and _The Subterranean Brotherhood_, written about his experience serving time in an Atlanta Penitentiary c1914 after being charged with embezzlement.

--

 Voltaire's  _Zadig or, The Book of Fate_--"An Oriental History Translated from the Original French of Mr. Voltaire" is now on the site.

--

After reading H. G. Wells'  biography I realise he really was a fascinating guy! His _A Modern Utopia_ is now added.

--

Prolific short story author Honore de Balzac's  "Melmoth Reconciled" is now added.

--

Nathaniel Hawthorne  wrote "Chiefly About War Matters" after touring American Civil War battlefields in Virginia. _Doctor Grimshawe's Secret_ has been added as well as many more of his short stories. His memoir/collection of sketches Our Old Home was his last work published while he was still alive. His first romance _Fanshawe_ is now on the site.

--

Oh and can't forget quizzy goodness  :Biggrin: 

Phantom of the Opera quiz:

Bram Stoker quiz:

O Henry quiz:

Gone With the Wind quiz: submitted by downing.

Another Great First Lines quiz has been added and Great Last Lines quiz.

Also, please give Scher's latest Word of the Day - Quiz 4  a try!  :Smile: 
.
.

----------


## dramasnot6

wow! look at all those goodies! Thank ye so much Admin!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Just took your First lines Quiz and you defintely have a mistake.


It said:



> At the beginning of the summer I had lunch with my father, the gangster, who was in town for the weekend to transact some of his vague business.
> 
> Your answer was: Heidi, Johanna Spyri 
> Correct Answer: The Great Gatsby, F. Scott Fitzgerald 
> 
> Your answer was wrong


That is not the first line of The Great Gatsby. The correct first line is:



> In my younger and more vulnerable years my father gave me some advice that Ive been turning over in my mind ever since.


Go to: http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au.../chapter1.html

----------


## Logos

I see. Well I didn't have a copy of _Great Gatsby_ at home, was using my _Great First Lines_ book by Celina Spiegel and Peter Kupfer (Fawcett Columbine, 1992). They've made a typo, that is actually the first line to _The Mysteries of Pittburgh_ by Michael Chabon  :Smash:

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh! it's only been about a week since last update, but got a few new things to mention 
> 
> A new author has been added to the list-*Rabindranath Tagore*
> http://www.online-literature.com/tagore-rabindranath/
> 
> and a number of his plays, short stories, non-fiction, and dozens of poems including his most famous "Gitanjali". There is also a quiz about his life and work here:
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=393


You have added Rabindranath Tagore too...This is great!! I used to think no one is ever interested in Indian authors. Good, Good  :Smile: 

EDIT -- will you be adding more of his works? 'The Castaway' a short story and 'Chandalika' (the Untouchable girl) a play, are also very good.  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Time for another update kids 
> 
> --
> 
>  Voltaire's  _Zadig or, The Book of Fate_--"An Oriental History Translated from the Original French of Mr. Voltaire" is now on the site.
> 
> --


 :Thumbs Up:  very cool...keep it up admin team!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Logos

okay... a few more updates here  :Biggrin: 

Christopher Morley's  novels _Kathleen_, _Mince Pie_ and _Parnassus On Wheels_ have been added.

--

Many more Plato  dialogues have been added: Cratylus, Gorgias, Laws, Parmenides, Phaedrus, Philebus, Protagorus, Sophist, Statesman, Symposium, Theatetus, and Timeaus.

--

Many more of Frances Hodgson Burnett's  short stories and novels have been added including _A Fair Barbarian_, _His Grace Osmonde_ and "In The Closed Room."

--

A new author/poet has been added  :Banana:  

Edna St. Vincent Millay  The first female poet to be awarded the Pulitzer Prize, 2 of her plays and dozens and dozens of her poems have been added including her poetry collections Second April and  Renascence and Other Poems 



.
.
.

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks Logos! I will take a lookey at the poems and Plato!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

> A new author/poet has been added


Hurray for Millay!  :Banana:  Thanks, Logos!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Next update time  :Smile: 

*Thomas Hardy's* massive collection of poetry Late Lyrics  is now on the site.

--

The author of _The Wind in the Willows_, Kenneth Grahame  had a wry and sardonic sense of humour, check out some of his short stories and essays! like " Loafing"  :Tongue:  




> Here the early hours of the morning are vexed by the voices of boaters making their way down the little street to the river. The most of them go staggering under hampers, bundles of waterproofs, and so forth. Their voices are clamant of feats to be accomplished: they will row, they will punt,
> they will paddle, till they weary out the sun. All this the Loafer hears through the open door of his cottage, where in his shirt-sleeves he is dallying with his bacon, as a gentleman should.


I wonder if he was friends with Jerome K. Jerome 

--

You can read that  Victor Hugo's  


> long and chequered life was filled with experiences of the most diverse character--literature and politics, the court and the street, parliament and the theatre, labour, struggles, disappointments, exile and triumphs. Hence we get a series of pictures of infinite variety.


in his  Memoirs. 

His "A Fight With A Cannon" and _The History of a Crime_ are now on the site too.

--

Washington Irving's  _Bracebridge Hall_ and an additional 'Geoffrey Crayon' collection of shorts _The Crayon Papers_ including "Don Juan" has been added.

--

Daniel Defoe's  "The Apparition of Mrs. Veal" can now be read here.

--

Martin Luther's  _Commentary on the Epistle to the Galatians_ is now on the site.

--

And... more quizzes have been added  :Biggrin: 

Anne Bronte

 The Strange Case of Dr.Jekyll and Mr.Hyde  submitted by *tedisy*

The Blithedale Romance  submitted by *laxer11*

Edna St. Vincent Millay 

Percy Bysshe Shelley 

Edith Wharton 

and last but not least 
The Mysterious Island by Jules Verne  submitted by *intricate*.

Thank you again to all who submit quizzes!
.
.
.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I love it when you add new stuff. I get all excited!

----------


## Logos

More to get excited about Psyche  :Biggrin:  if you like  Joseph Conrad . More of his novels have been added including _The Nigger of the 'Narcissus'_, _Romance_, _Notes on Life and Letters_, _Under Western Eyes_, and _Victory_. New short stories include "The Informer", "An Anarchist", "The Duel", Il Conde", and "Prince Roman".

--

And... I'm very happy to say that the now complete 1848 version of Anne Bronte's The Tenant of Wildfell Hall  is now on the site.
_the old version was incomplete_ :Idea:  
.
.

----------


## Logos

Oh gee, just a _few_ new things to mention  :FRlol:  I know many of you are busy playing word games, or working on your _opus_ for the *LitNet 2007 Short Story Competition*, maybe back at your studies from spring break? or maybe you have a lovely winter cold, or maybe recovering from pneumonia like me  :Sick:  but I'm sure you'll enjoy perusing the new titles on the site  :Biggrin: 

--

 Charles Dickens' Reprinted Pieces  and his semi-autobiographical  The Uncommercial Traveller  are now on the site.

--

Many more  Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's  novels have been added including _The Exploits of Brigadier Gerard_, _The Great Shadow and Other Napoleonic Tales_, _Tales of Horror and Mystery_, _Micah Clarke_, and _The Poison Belt_ as well as many of his poems and short stories. Yes! he wrote poetry!

--

If you like gory tales of 'justice' and torture  :Tongue:  you'll enjoy  Alexander Dumas'   Celebrated Crimes  which includes his historical accounts of events surrounding the crimes of the famous Borgias and the execution of Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots.

--

If you've got a hankering for some voyeuristic reading,  The George Sand-Gustave Flaubert Letters  are now on the site. 

"[Sand] _shows an unguessed wealth of maternal virtue, swift, comprehending sympathy, fortitude, sunny resignation, and a goodness of heart that has ripened into wisdom. For Flaubert, too, though he was seventeen years her junior, the flamboyance of youth was long since past; in 1862, when the correspondence begins, he was firmly settled, a shy, proud, grumpy toiling hermit of forty, in his family seat at Croisset....he pours out his bitterness, she her consolation; and so with equal candor of self-revelation they beautifully draw out and strengthen each the other's characteristics, and help one another grow old."_

--

 R. D. Blackmore's  _Eremia_, _Mary Anerly_, and _Springhaven : A Tale of the Great War_ are now on the site.

--

 Dostoevsky's  haunting _doppelg&#228;nger_ tale _The Double: A Petersburg Poem_ is now added.

--

 Lev Tolstoy's  novels _Albert_ and _Hadji Murad_ are now on the site, thanks baz  :Wink: 

--

More Russian lit:  Ivan S. Turgenev's  most famous and overdue-to-be-added novel _Father's and Sons_, with nihilists Bazarov and Arkady is now on the site as well as _Liza: A Nest of Nobles_, _A Sportsman's Sketches_, _First Love_, and his tale of duels and unrequited love, _Torrents of Spring_ (which also inspired a film adaptation).

--

Back to England:  Thomas Hardy's  drama _The Dynasts_ is now on the site, more of his short stories, and his novels _The Trumpet Major_ and _Under the Greenwood Tree_. More of his prodigious collections of poetry have been added: _Wessex Poems and Other Verses_ and his epic 160 poetical pieces collected in _Moments of Vision_.

--

T. S. Eliot's  extensive critical essay  Ezra Pound: His Metric and Poetry  can now be read here.

--

More important and influential works long due to be on the site  :Smile:   John Dryden's  _Poetical Works_ Volumes I and II are now on the site. Vol I includes "Heroic Stanzas on the death of Oliver Cromwell", "Astr&#230;a Redux", his epic 304 -stanza "Annus Mirabilis" and "The Hind and the Panther". Vol II includes his famous Epistles; Elegies and Epitaphs; Songs, Odes, and a Masque; Prologues and Epilogues; and Tales from Chaucer.

--

 That _Tarzan_ guy, Edgar Rice Burroughs'  _Oakdale Affair_ and _The Mad King_ are now on the site  :Biggrin: 

--

Outspoken African American lawyer, reformer, critic, and author  Charles W. Chesnutt's  1903 essay "The Disfranchisement of the Negro", biography of fellow author  Frederick Douglass  and novels including _The Conjure Woman_ and his fictional account of the Wilmington Race Riot _The Marrow of Tradition_ are now on the site.

--

Another social reformer, critic and author Charlotte Perkins Gilman's  _Our Androcentric Culture_ has now been added.

--

Certainly no one-hit wonder, to  Anatole France's page  which only contained _The Red Lily_ more works have been added including his fabulous satire of human nature and France's history, _Penguin Island_. _Tha&#239;s_, _The Crime of Sylvestre Bonnard_ and _A Mummer's Tale_ are also on the site now.

--

And last but not least . . . while  D. H. Lawrence  warns, in his Foreword to his collection of essays _Fantasia of the Unconscious_: "_The generality of readers had better just leave it alone. The generality of critics likewise. I really don't want to convince anybody. It is quite in opposition to my whole nature. I don't intend my books for the generality of readers. I count it a mistake of our mistaken democracy, that every man who can read print is allowed to believe that he can read all that is printed. I count it a misfortune that serious books are exposed in the public market, like slaves exposed naked for sale. But there we are, since we live in an age of mistaken democracy, we must go through with it."_ is on the site now if you wish to "_rip the old veil of a vision across, and find what the heart really believes in, after all_" and take the leap into the abyss  :FRlol:  

--

_Fin_

--

----------


## Virgil

Great stuff Logos. I didn't know you were interested in putting critical essays on there too. If I come across any that meets the copywright requirement, I'll pass it on to you. 

Here's a request, if you can get a hold of them electronically: D.H. Lawrence's Complete Short Stories. 

Also, sorry to hear about your pneumonia. Please take care of it. It can be life threatening.

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

These are all very exciting additions, Logos. Somebody's been busy! Thank you!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mtpspur

Logos hope you fully recovered from pneumonia. Was impressed with the Doyle additions. Now if you could Rafael Sabatini on board here one of my hobby horses can be put out to pasture.  :Yawnb:

----------


## B-Mental

Holy smokes lots of new additions.

----------


## Logos

Thanks guys I've been feeling a bit better every day. Virgil yes that essay is a gem, Ezra himself is on the list to be added. And Sabatini is on the list too mtpspur  :Smile:

----------


## mtpspur

You do realize that I'm self congratulating me for getting Sabatini on the list. Don't feed the animals at the zoo. Now just how does this 'list' work anyway--one week, 3 months, next year?!! Nag Nag Nag.

----------


## bazarov

> More Russian lit:  Ivan S. Turgenev's  most famous and overdue-to-be-added novel _Father's and Sons_, with *nihilists* Bazarov and Arkady is now on the site as well as _Liza: A Nest of Nobles_, _A Sportsman's Sketches_, _First Love_, and his tale of duels and unrequited love, _Torrents of Spring_ (which also inspired a film adaptation).
> 
> 
> --


Actually, he wasn't nihilist.

----------


## Logos

I meant just Arkady  :Idea:

----------


## bazarov

> I meant just Arkady


He is definitely not a nihilist :Biggrin:  I am not joking, I know it might sound strange, but when you read the book, you'll see what I am talking.
Great additions once again, congratulations! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Charles Darnay

Thanks Logos!

I'm in the porcess of writing a paper on Eliot...the essay on Exra Pound (I had not heard of this essay before) is proving quite useful

----------


## Logos

> He is definitely not a nihilist


shhhh don't want to give tooo much away   :Tongue:  

Glad that essay is a help Charles  :Smile:

----------


## Woland

> Thanks Logos!
> 
> I'm in the porcess of writing a paper on Eliot...the essay on Exra Pound (I had not heard of this essay before) is proving quite useful


LOL Extra Pound? Extra Pound of what? 
Well, I have a few ideas.

----------


## Logos

Additions since my last post  :Smile: 

More of  Upton Sinclair's  novels have been added:

_The Moneychangers_,
_Love's Pilgrimage_,
_The Journal of Arthur Stirling_,
_Jimmie Higgins_,
_King Coal_ and
_King Midas_.

-

Due to the unwavering enthusiasm of our dear member Niamh, a selection of Irish playwright, author, and poet *J. M. Synge*'s  Poems  has been added  :Biggrin: 

-

More works by *Sir Walter Scott* have been added:
his epic poem  Marmion 
_Peveril of the Peak_,
_Letters On Demonology And Witchcraft_ and his
 Journal  written over the last 8 years before his death.

-

*Christopher Marlowe*'s play  Edward the Second  is now on the site.

-

_Vicar of Wakefield_ author *Oliver Goldsmith* wrote a great  History of Rome 

-

*Henrik Ibsen*'s 
 Early Plays  includes _Catiline_, _The Warrior's Barrow_ and _Olaf Liljekrans_.

-

Satirist *Henry B. Fuller*'s Under the Skylights  is now on the site.

-

Poet Laureate *Lord Alfred Tennyson* also wrote plays including  Becket .

-

You can now test your knowledge of *Anna Sewell* and her only novel _Black Beauty_ in this  Quiz! 

-

Sunchrislit1 submitted a quiz based on *G. A. Henty*'s _In Freedom's Cause_: you can take it  here. 

-

Turquoisetiger's quiz based on *Victor Hugo*'s _ Les Miserables_ can be found  here.

----------


## Schokokeks

Oooh, Logos, you must be indefatigable  :Nod: .
Thank you very much  :Smile: .

----------


## optimisticnad

LitNet 2007 Short Story Competition

Can someone tell me more? How do I read recent years (so i can plagiaries. lol)? Submit mine? Is it too late?

----------


## Logos

Here is the forum with info etc. for Short Story comp:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...lay.php?f=3160

----------


## Logos

> Oooh, Logos, you must be indefatigable .


Most of the time  :Biggrin:  thanks.

----------


## Niamh

> Additions since my last post 
> 
> Due to the unwavering enthusiasm of our dear member Niamh, a selection of Irish playwright, author, and poet *J. M. Synge*'s  Poems  has been added


 :Biggrin:  



on another note, my god! you really are a busy bee!

----------


## Schokokeks

> you really are a busy bee!


Yeeeees, that is the right expression !
You should take it as your user title, *Logos*! Being a busy bee around here must imply that a/ you're a moderator or b/ you're name is Shannanigan  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Logos

The next round of (April) additions to be mentioned  :Smile: 

.

Anton Chekhov's play _The Cherry Orchard_ is now on the site, as are John Dryden's plays _The Wild Gallant_ and _The Rival Ladies_, and Sophocles' play _Aias_.

.

_Wizard of Oz_ author L. Frank Baum wrote many other works for young and older readers including _American Fairy Tales_. American physician, author, and poet, Oliver Wendell Holmes wrote an extensive biography and study of the works of Ralph Waldo Emerson, which can be read here: http://www.online-literature.com/oli...son-biography/

.

Fergus Hume's mysteries _Red Money_ and _The Silent House_ are now on the site as well as many more of Joseph Sheridan Lefanu's short stories: they include "Scraps of Hibernian Ballads", "Passage in the History of an Irish Countess", and "The Evil Guest". His celebrated novel _Uncle Silas_, a chilling psychological horror story is also now on the site. H. G. Wells' novel _History of Mr. Polly_ is now on the site, as well as many more of P.G. Wodehouse's short stories and novels including _My Man Jeeves_ and _A Man of Means_.


.

As most of you know,  *Mark Twain* was a prolific author. He wrote hundreds of essays, short stories, speeches, and critiques. Included among the latest additions are his "Post-Mortem Poetry", "Extracts From Adam's Diary", "Eve's Diary", "A Humane Word From Satan", "Our Precious Lunatic", "The Wild Man Interviewed", and thanks to Nightshade for requesting "The Facts Concerning the Recent Carnival of Crime in Connecticut"  :Smile:  His novels _A Double Barreled Detective Story_, _Chapters from My Autobiography_, _The $30,000 Bequest_, _The American Claimant_, _Editorial Wild Oats_, and _The Gilded Age_ are now on the site.

.

A new author was added to the site in April: lexicographer, translator, humorist, critic, author and poet Samuel Johnson.

His critical *Notes to Shakespeare: Comedies and Tragedies* are great companion reading to The Bard's works. He wrote an extensive collection of biographical essays on notable friends, poets, and various authors including Jonathan Swift, Richard Savage, Wilkie Collins, Alexander Pope, and John Dryden. One can also read his "Plan of the English Dictionary" and his poems "London" and "The Vanity of Human Wishes". There is a quiz about him you can take here  :Smile: 
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=471

.

Speaking of that...the site now has almost **150** quizzes!

.

Thank you to member Sherlock Holmes for submitting a quiz for...you guessed it! Sherlock Holmes  :Smile:  
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=481

.

Nirome submitted a great quiz about Shakespeare's Hamlet:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=479 and one about poet John Keats: http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=472

.

And...last but certainly not least again a big thank you to Niamh for typing up and sending me more of J. M. Synge's poems, now added to the site  :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up: 

.

----------


## Virgil

Great stuff Logos. Thanks.

----------


## Debrasue

Ah!!!! The Cherry Orchard..........thank you Logos!

Debrasue

----------


## Logos

Oh yes! Debra, it was your post here that gave me the idea to hunt it down and add it  :Smile: 

Virgil, I've got more D. H. Lawrence at the top of the list now  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Oh dear, I'm a bit behind here, lots of stuff to mention  :Idea:   :FRlol:   :Biggrin: 

.

***More quizzes have been added to the collection!!!***  :Nod: 

Thanks to member *Cecily* for submitting another quiz for *George Orwell's* *1984*;
thank you to member *Kate the Shrew* for submitting her quiz for Shakespeare's *Taming of the Shrew*
member *rolandpark94* sent us one for *Jack London's* *Call Of The Wild*;
_JadeRain_ submitted one for Lewis Carroll's "*Jabberwocky*: *the Meaning Behind the Nonsense"*

and our very own *Admin* added one for Edith Wharton's *The Custom of the Country* .

There also now quizzes for *Harriet Beecher Stowe*, *Lucy Maud Montgomery*, *Ambrose Bierce*, *James Fenimore Cooper*, and *G.K. Chesterton*.

.

Many more works by *P.G. Wodehouse* have been added including _William Tell_, _Uneasy Money_, the novel _Right Ho! Jeeves_ and more *Jeeves* short stories.

.

*Stewart Edward White*'s _The Leopard Woman_, _The Rules of the Game_, _The Grey Dawn_, _The Claim Jumpers_, and _The Sign at Six_ are just a few of many more novels and short stories added.

.

You can now read *Virgil*'s *Eclogues* and *Georgics* here.

.

Jonathan Swift's *A Tale of a Tub*, *Battle of the Books* and *Journal to Stella*, Three Sermons and Prayers", and his poems to Stella, the girl he became somewhat of a father to, are now on the site.

.

Many more works by *Gilbert Keith Chesterton* have been added. Many essays, and novels including *Heretics*, *The Defendant*, his controversial *The New Jerusalem*, *Orthodoxy*, *George Bernard Shaw*, *What's Wrong With the World*, and *Utopia*.

.





*Trollope*, Trollope, Trollope, lots of Trollope added!. Short stories and essays such as "Aaron Trow", "The O'Conors of Castle Conor" and "A Ride Across Palestine" have been added. For non-fiction, his _Autobiography_, _Life of Cicero_, and his novel /bio of _William Makepeace Thackeray_ are now on the site. His satire of Victorian life, _The Way We Live Now_, is considered by many to be his masterpiece.

His *Palliser* novels are now all on the site:

_Can You Forgive Her?_ (1864),
_Phineas Finn_ (1869),
_The Eustace Diamonds_ (1873),
_Phineas Redux_ (1874),
_The Prime Minister_ (1876), and
_The Duke's Children_ (1879).

His *Chronicles of Barsetshire* are also now complete on the site:

_The Warden_ (1855),
_Barchester Towers_ (1857)
_Doctor Thorne_ (1858),
_Framley Parsonage_ (1861),
_The Small House at Allington_ (1864), and
_The Last Chronicle of Barset_ (1867).


.

*Wilkie Collins's* *The Dead Alive*, *Poor Miss Finch*, *The New Magdalen*, *Queen of Hearts*, *Heart and Science*, *Jezebels Daughter*, and *After Dark* are some of his newly added novels now on the site.

.

*Dostoevskys* *A Gentle Spirit*, *The Insulted and the Injured*, and short story "A Fair Penitent" have now been added, thanks to *bazarov* for reminding me  :Smile: 

.


*William Makepeace Thackeray*s collection here has been greatly expanded! 

His poetry collection *Ballads*, novels *Barry Lyndon*, *Catherine*, *Burlesques*, *The History of Henry Esmond*, *The History of Pendennis*, *The Rose and the Ring*, *The Virginians*, *The Newcomes*, *Paris Sketchbook*, and his hilarious look at Victorian mores, *The Book of Snobs* contains such chapters as What Snobs Admire, On Literary Snobs, Dining Out Snobs, and English Snobs on the Continent. Try saying the word snob over and over and over and it starts to sound absurd and nonsensical!!  :FRlol:  much like a lot of Thackerays satirical works. Some of his short stories added include "The Bedford Row Conspiracy", "The Fatal Boots", "The Fitz-boodle Papers", and "The Second Funeral of Napoleon".

.

While the *Forum Book Club* will be reading his collected short stories in July, more plays of *Oscar Wilde's* have been added to the site: *Vera, or the Nihilists*; *A Florentine Tragedy*; and *La Sainte Courtesaine*.

.

And last but certainly not least, I havent forgotten *Janine* and *Virgil*! Ive now added almost 100 poems by *D. H. Lawrence*. His *Amores* and *New Poems* collections. Enjoy the handy dandy accessibility of having them online to read, search, copy and paste!  :Biggrin: 

.

----------


## Abdulbagi

Thanks Logos, can we have scientific books?

----------


## Admin

It is a rare scientific book that is both in the public domain and still scientifically relevant. Most 70 or 80 year old science has been trumped by more modern discoveries.

----------


## Virgil

Great additions Logos. Just a question. On the works that are translated into English, would it be possible if the translator was identified and what year it was translated. Both can be relevant as one reads the work. It's easy to look up the author and when he wrote the work, but I am left wondering sometimes how recent a translaton may be and by whom.

----------


## Logos

With new works added Virgil yes I try to make sure who translated it is mentioned. I've also been adding to works that were already on the site their publication date and translation date and translator where applicable  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> With new works added Virgil yes I try to make sure who translated it is mentioned. I've also been adding to works that were already on the site their publication date and translation date and translator where applicable


Thanks Logos. I better look more carefully.  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

> Many more of  Henry James's  novels have been added including _The Golden Bowl_, _What Maisie Knew_, _The Awkward Age_, and _The Pupil_. His essay on Nathaniel Hawthorne and numerous of his short stories have been added including "A Bundle of Letters" and "The Tree of Knowledge".


I just discovered a much larger number of James works than the last time I checked. I can't believe it took me so long to discover this. (Admittedly, I've not been keeping up with this thread as I probably should have.) Thank you, Logos!  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Logos

> Thank you, Logos!


Glad to see another happy LitNetter  :Biggrin:

----------


## quasimodo1

To Logos: Did you mention is Henry James' novel "Turn of the Screw" and Joseph Conrad' "Nostromo" were now included in this ever-expanding list of authors? quasimodo1

----------


## Logos

No, I actually haven't been 'slacking off' _too much_ during the past couple of summer months  :Tongue:  

I've added more works by Upton Sinclair including 4 plays, his essay collection _The Profits of Religion_ and his novel _100%: The Story of a Patriot_.

--

Many more works by Sir Arthur Quiller Couch, or the mighty "Q" as is his pseudonym, are now on the site. Short stories include: "The Outlandish Ladies", "Statement of Gabriel Foot: Highwayman", "Psyche", "Old Aeson", "The Small People", "The Doctor's Foundling", "The Gifts of Feodor Himkoff", "The Paradise of Choice", "Red Velvet", "The Jew on the Moor", and "Widdershins". 

Added novels include: _Foe-Farrell_, _Dead Man's Rock_, _The Laird's Luck and other Fireside Tales_, _The White Wolf and Other Fireside Tales_, _Poison Island_, and _Lady Good-for-Nothing_

You can now read his Cambridge lecture series _On the Art of Writing_ and _On the Art of Reading_, and his poetry collection _Green Bays_.

--

Some non-fiction works by Samuel Butler have been added including his travel memoir _Alps and Sanctuaries of Piedmont and the Canton Ticino_, _Cambridge Pieces_, _Ex Voto_, and _God the Known and God the Unknown_.

--

Thomas Carlyle's  collection _Latter Day Pamphlets_ and _Early Kings of Norway_ can now be read here.

--

Most of the "Tuck-Me-In Tales" and "Sleepy-Time Tales" by Arthur Scott Bailey are now on-site. Light 'n' Easy reading  :Biggrin: 

--

Oliver Wendell Holmes's _The Autocrat of the Breakfast Table_ and _Elsie Venner_ can now be read on LitNet.

--

Mystery author Anna Katherine Green's  _Filigree Ball_, _That Affair Next Door_, _The Millionaire Baby_, and many of her short stories are now added.

--

Charles Reade's  novels _The Woman Hater_, _Foul Play_, _The Cloister and the Hearth_, and _Love Me Little, Love Me Long_ are among more of his works added.

--

For Bayard Taylor I've added, among others, his non-fiction travel memoirs _Views A-Foot_ and _The Lands of the Saracen: Pictures of Palestine, Asia Minor, Sicily, and Spain_.

--

For Jonathan Swift his non-fiction _Writings on Religion and the Church, Vol. I._ has been added. A whole bunch of his poems are now on site, some which are pretty funny, rife with his trademark Swiftian bawdy satire including "The Furniture of a Woman's Mind", "The Stella Poems", "Verses Made for Fruit Women", "Helter Skelter", and "A Beautiful Young Nymph going to Bed";




> _Corinna wakes. A dreadful sight!
> Behold the ruins of the night!
> A wicked rat her plaster stole,
> Half eat, and dragg'd it to his hole.
> The crystal eye, alas! was miss'd;
> And puss had on her plumpers p--st,
> A pigeon pick'd her issue-pease:
> And Shock her tresses fill'd with fleas._


--

Maria Edgeworth's _Belinda_, and _Tales and Novels_ (and much more to come!) are now on-site.

--

We now have many of Nobel prize-winning playwright John Galsworthy's plays on site including _The Silver Box_, _The Mob_, _The Skin Game_, _The Eldest Son_, _The Foundations_, _Loyalties_, and his highly lauded political work Justice. You can also read his novels _The Island Pharisees_, _Saint's Progress_, _The Patrician_, and _The Burning Spear_.

--

"Legend of Sleepy Hollow" author Washington Irving's novel _Astoria_ is now added and his part memoir, part biography, and critical essays of the poet Lord George Gordon Byron in _Abbotsford and Newstead Abbey_ recalls his stay at Byron's estate.

--

Much fiction and non- by Scottish clergyman and author George MacDonald has been added. Fiction titles include:

_Thomas Wingfold_, _Malcolm_, _Gutta Percha Willie: the Working Genius_, _Warlock O'Glenwarlock_, _What's Mine's Mine_, _The History of Photogen and Nycteris_, _The Vicar's Daughter_, _The Portent and Other Stories_, _Alec Forbes of Howglen_, _Heather and Snow_, _A Rough Shaking_, _Ranald Bannerman's Boyhood_, _Salted With Fire_, and _Phantastes_ "A Faerie Romance for Men and Women";




> " .... when suddenly there stood on the threshold of the little chamber, as though she had just emerged from its depth, a tiny woman-form, as perfect in shape as if she had been a small Greek statuette roused to life and motion. Her dress was of a kind that could never grow old-fashioned, because it was simply natural: a robe plaited in a band around the neck, and confined by a belt about the waist, descended to her feet. It was only afterwards, however, that I took notice of her dress, although my surprise was by no means of so overpowering a degree as such an apparition might naturally be expected to excite. Seeing, however, as I suppose, some astonishment in my countenance, she came forward within a yard of me, and said, in a voice that strangely recalled a sensation of twilight, and reedy river banks, and a low wind, even in this deathly room:--
> 
> "Anodos, you never saw such a little creature before, did you?"
> 
> "No," said I; "and indeed I hardly believe I do now."
> 
> "Ah! that is always the way with you men; you believe nothing the first time; and it is foolish enough to let mere repetition convince you of what you consider in itself unbelievable. I am not going to argue with you, however, but to grant you a wish."


MacDonald's non-fiction titles include: _The Hope of the Gospel_, _Miracles of Our Lord_, and _A Dish Of Orts_ which includes essays on William Shakespeare, Robert Browning, and Percy Bysshe Shelley. You can also check out his play _If I Had A Father_. Short Stories newly added include: "Stephen Archer", "The Gifts of the Child Christ", "The Butcher's Bills", and "Port in a Storm".

Many of his poems have been added including "A Hidden Life", "The Homeless Ghost", "Abu Midjan", "A Book Of Dreams", "A Memorial of Africa", "Better Things", "Light", "If I Were A Monk", "The Lost Soul", "A Dream Within A Dream", "A Story of the Sea Shore", "The Child-Mother", "Love's Ordeal", "A Prayer for the Past", "My Room", "Death and Birth", "Lessons for a Child", "The Mother Mary", "The Woman That Cried in the Crowd", "The Syrophenician Woman", "Pilate's Wife", and "Mary Magdalene".

--

Mark Twain's famous short story "The £1,000,000 Bank Note" is now added.

--

Samuel Hopkins Adams's novels _Success_, _The Clarion_, and _Little Miss Grouch_ are now added.

--

Elizabeth Gaskell's highly controversial novel about an unmarried mother _Ruth_, _Sylvia's Lovers_, and _The Moorland Cottage_ are now added.

--

Robert Louis Stevenson--lots added. I'll start with the fiction/novels: _Catriona_, _Prince Otto_, _Weir of Hermiston_, _The Silverado Squatters_, and _St. Ives_. For non-fiction, titles include many of Stevenson's travel writings: _An Inland Voyage_ and his famous _Travels with a Donkey in the Cevennes_. And, his poetry collections: _New Poems_, _Prayers Written At Vailima_, and _Songs of Travel and Other Verses_ are now on-site.

--

----------


## Logos

Oh and quizzes, can't forget quizzes  :Biggrin: 

One for Stephen Crane, author of *The Red Badge of Courage* has been added:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=553

--

A big thank you to member *downing* for submitting another quiz for *Gone With The Wind*:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=539

and one for F. Scott Fitzgerald's *The Great Gatsby*:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=540

--

Thank you to *fadingphantom* for submitting *The Ultimate Phantom of the Opera Quiz*:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=543

 :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

man you have been busy!

----------


## quasimodo1

To Logos: I'll second that. quasi

----------


## Nightshade

Hurray!!! some of my favourites up there _so_ going to read them ....

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Next update time  :Smile: 

I'll start with the new quizzes: http://www.online-literature.com/forums/quiz.php?

Thanks to member *EAB* for submitting the "Animal Farm Inquisitorial Quiz" http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=562

Orwell's quizzes are among the most popular on the site, check them out!  :Smile:  Other authors that have new quizzes added to their pages are:

Upton Sinclair,
Andrew Lang,
F. Scott Fitzgerald,
Herman Melville,
Robert Browning,
Washington Irving,
George Eliot, and
Elizabeth Gaskell.

--

Other works added include:

Daniel Defoe's short stories "Everybody's Business is Nobody's Business", "History of the Plague in London", and "The Life, Adventures & Piracies of the Famous Captain Singleton".

Elizabeth Gaskell's short story "The Manchester Marriage".

John Galsworthy's essay collections including _Inn of Tranquility_.

George MacDonald's _Unspoken Sermons_.

Edward Everett Hale's _The Man Without a Country and Other Tales_ and _How To Do It_.

Herman Melville's novel _ The Confidence Man_.

Victor Hugo's novel _Napoleon the Little_.

Robert Louis Stevenson's collection of essays _Lay Morals and Other Papers_. 

Kate Douglas Wiggin's novels _Children's Rights_, _Diary of a Goose Girl_, _Polly Oliver's Problem_, _A Village Stradivarius_, and _The Story Of Waitstill Baxter_.

John Kendrick Bangs's _R. Holmes & Co._ and amusing _ Autobiography of Methuselah_.

George Eliot's poems including "How Lisa Love the King" and "The Legend of Jubal".

Washington Irving's controversial and highly amusing _Knickerbocker's History of New York_, _Tales of a Traveller_, _Life of George Washington_, biography of _Oliver Goldsmith_ and many more short stories of his including "Recollections of The Alhambra", "The Enchanted Island", and "The Legend of the Engulphed Convent".

*Miguel de Cervantes*' _Exemplary Novels_ includes "Rinconete and Cortadillo" and "The Jealous Estramaduran".

More plays by William Congreve: _The Double Dealer_, _The Old Bachelor_, and _Incognita_.

More poems by *Ralph Waldo Emerson*. His collection _May-Day_ includes poems "Fate", "Freedom", and "Friendship", and translations of poems by Michel Angelo Buonaroti and Omar Chiam.

And last but not least, short story and essay collections, fiction and non-, by Andrew Lang including:
_John Knox and the Reformation_,
_A Short History of Scotland_,
_Books and Bookmen_,
_A Monk of Fife_,
_Myth, Ritual, and Religion_,
_Sir Walter Scott and the Border Minstrelsy_,
_The Disentanglers_,
_The Mark Of Cain_,
_Pickle the Spy_,
_Tales of Troy: Ulysses the Sacker of Cities_,
_The Book of Dreams and Ghosts_, and
_Shakespeare, Bacon, and the Great Unknown_.

Some of Lang's poetry collections now added:
_Ballads in Blue China_,
_Ban and Arriere Ban_,
_Grass of Parnassus_, and
_Rhymes à la Mode_.

Lang's poems include "Culloden", "For Mark Twain's Jubilee", and "To Robert Louis Stevenson". You'll get a taste of the Old Scots in some of them including "Ballant o'Ballantrae", and check out "Rhyme of Oxford Cockney Rhymes". Lang was also an avid golfer and wrote the poems "Ode to Golf", "Off My Game", "Ballade of the Royal Game of Golf" and his short sketches "The Confessions of a Duffer" in _Angling Sketches_ and finally "Golf" in _Lost Leaders_.

----------


## Virgil

Wow, outstanding Logos.

----------


## Logos

*bows deeply* thank you ...  :Smile:

----------


## bazarov

Some Hugo's new works are now available to me! Thanks Logos!

----------


## Logos

Oh I've really neglected this, here is a quick update  :Smile: 

There have been *many* new Quizzes posted! http://www.online-literature.com/for...iz.php?catid=1

One for _Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm_ author Kate Douglas Wiggin, quizzes for poets Longfellow, Keats, and Emerson, and also for authors Miguel Cervantes, E. M. Forster, Zane Grey, Charles Darwin, and Frederick Douglass. Thanks to member *nicholas wright* for submitting one on Shakespeare's _King Henry IV Part 1_, and to *Lil1Loves2Read* for their George Bernard Shaw quiz. Thanks to *Foxesrcute* for their quiz on Robert Louis Stevenson's _Treasure Island_, and *eyemaker* for their _Tom Sawyer_ quiz. And also a big thank you to *progerry* who sent us a quiz on _Macbeth_.

--

As to new e-texts added, there's been *dozens*... http://www.online-literature.com/author_index.php

Novels-fiction and non, short stories, poems, essays, and plays by Ralph Waldo Emerson, Thomas Bailey Aldrich, Gertrude Atherton, Andrew Lang, Jonathan Swift, Leonid Andreyev, Ambrose Bierce, Tolstoy, Bret Harte, T. S. Arthur, Victor Hugo, Machiavelli, Countess Orczy, George Gissing, Goethe, Zane Grey, Rabindranath Tagore, Gene Stratton Porter, and Charles Darwin have now been added.

----------


## AuntShecky

This site -- and its brilliant, industrious moderators -- are
international treasures!

----------


## quasimodo1

To Logos: Even in delay, you are on top of things, as usual. What has been added to the Bierce collection? Any old time. q1

----------


## Logos

Thank you Aunt  :Smile: 

[digging into my archives...] heh, quasi...what I've added of Bierce's is his _Cobwebs From an Empty Skull_ , _The Fiend's Delight_, _A Cynic Looks at Life_[collections of "Fables and Tales" etc initially published under his pseud. "Dod Grile"], and his massive poetry collection _Black Beetles in Amber_.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I just read “The Damned Thing” and highly recommend Bierce’s work!

----------


## Logos

so...a few more things to mention that have been added recently  :Biggrin: 

Lots of works by Jack London http://www.online-literature.com/london/

including _A Daughter of the Snows_; _A Son of the Sun_; _Children of the Frost_; _The Cruise of the Snark_; _The Human Drift and Other Stories_; _John Barleycorn_; _Turtles of Tasman_; _War of the Classes_; _When God Laughs_; _Tales of the Fish Patrol_; _The Strength of the Strong_; _Night Born_; _On the Makaloa Mat_; _People of the Abyss_, about his days living in London, England; _Revolution and Other Essays_, great biographical stuff; and _The Road_, about his days _"....begging my way from door to door, wandering over the United States and sweating bloody sweats in slums and prisons."_; also his plays _Theft_ and _The Acorn Planter_.

Several more works by Italian-American author F. Marion Crawford http://www.online-literature.com/marion-crawford/

including _A Tale of the Lonely_, _Adam Johnson_, _An American Politician_, _Don Orsini_, _Marietta, Marzio, Primadonna, Saracinesca, Stradella, Taquisara, Via Crucis_, and _Zoroaster_.

More of Charles Darwin's works have been added http://www.online-literature.com/darwin/

including _Geological Observations of South America_ and _Volcanic Islands_.

Also, more of Rex Ellington Beach's works have been added http://www.online-literature.com/rex-beach/

many inspired by his days in Alaska including _Flowing Gold_, _The Spoilers_, _The Iron Trail_, and _Rainbow's End_.

Also more of _Prisoner of Zenda_ author Anthony Hope's http://www.online-literature.com/anthony-hope/

works have been added including _Quisante, Simon Dale, The Secret of the Tower_, and _Tristram of Blent_.

----------


## quasimodo1

Dear Logos, 4:44AM. Another indefatigable effort. I'm sure you know that Jack London had written all this and went to his end before the age of 40. Amazing. Thank You, Logos.

----------


## Logos

Thank you to member *notleftbehind.7* for submitting their quiz "The Left Behind Series quiz books 1-5"
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=667

--

----------


## Logos

A little update here  :Smile: 

If you're interested in the life of Samuel Taylor Coleridge, his _Biographia Literaria_ is now on the site  :Smile: 

Or how about Charles Lamb's _Best Letters_.

Many more plays by Henrik Ibsen have been added including _Hedda Gabbler_, _Little Eyolf_, and _Ghosts_.


Karl Marx's _The Eighteenth Brumaire of Louis Bonaparte_ has now been added.



*Many* more novels by such authors as

Harold MacGrath [including _Arms and the Woman_ and _Half A Rogue_ ];

Joseph A. Altsheler [including _Before the Dawn_, _The Scouts of Stonewall_, _The Sun of Quebec_, and _The Tree of Appotamox_ ];

B. M. Bower [including _Skyrider_, _The Gringos_, and _The Uphill Climb_ ];

Richard Harding Davis [including _Cuba In War Time_, _Gallegher and Other Stories_, and _The Red Cross Girl_ ];

Honoré de Balzac [including _A Daughter of Eve_, _Albert Savarus_, and _Analytical Studies_ ];


Jeffrey Farnol [including his 12 _fyttes_ in _The Geste of Duke Jocelyn_ and _Peregrine's Progress_ ];

Elinor Glyn [including _Maid and Man_ and _Three Things_ ];


Stephen Leacock [including _Behind the Beyond_ and _Winsome Winnie_ ];

E. Phillips Oppenheim [including _A Lost Leader_, _An Amiable Charlatan_, and _The Avenger_ ];

Edith Nesbit [including _The Book of Dragons_ and _In Homespun_ ];

Ring Lardner [including _The Real Dope_ ];

and last but certainly not least...  :Tongue:  many more works by humourist Jerome K. Jerome have been added. If you are not yet acquainted with this guy I highly recommend you check him out. I think he's got a sense of humour and wit that transcends time and well, sometimes *sanity*. I mean just look at some of the titles of his short stories and essays; [_warning: appreciation of gallows/black/cynical/jaded humour required_!]

From _The Angel and the Author; and Others_ ;]

"Literature and the Middle Classes",
"Too Much Postcard",
"If Only We Had Not Lost Our Tails!",
"Why I Hate Heroes",
"How To Be Healthy and Unhappy", and
"Marriage and the Joke of It".


From _Idle Ideas in 1905_;]

"Are We As Interesting As We Think We Are?",
"Should Married Men Play Golf?",
"Do Writers Write Too Much?",
"Should Soldiers Be Polite?", and
"Shall We Be Ruined By Chinese Cheap Labour?".


and from _The Second Thoughts of An Idle Fellow_;

"On the Delights and Benefits of Slavery",
"On the Care and Management of Women",
"On the Motherliness of Man", and
"On the Inadvisability of Following Advice".

 :Biggrin:  

--

----------


## Virgil

Logos, I noticed the other day you don't have Stephan Crane's great short story, "The Blue Hotel." It's certainly worthy of being included and it fits the criteria.

----------


## Logos

Ok, well, I will keep my eye out for it  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

Thank you quasi, I try  :Biggrin: 

--

I'd like to make a note of, and *THANK*, the following members for submitting yet *more* quizzes! Your efforts are truly appreciated.

Thank you *pegasus332* for your Three Musketeers Quiz:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=682

and *Sorceress* for your Harry Potter Quiz:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=681

and *nhsnoboarder17* for your Oliver Twist Quiz:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=680

--

We now have almost 200 quizzes on the site. _How many have you taken??_  :Smile:  

And...at risk of being too repetitive, I will say again, if you have any problems when submitting a quiz to the site, please don't hesitate to contact me via private message and we can work it out.

cheers,
/Logos

--

----------


## muhsin

Great job, Logos!

----------


## Logos

Thank you muhsin  :Smile: 

--

More additions to note here !  :Biggrin:  ... 

A quiz for John Donne has been added;
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=685

There's also now a quiz for Oscar Wilde, John Milton, Henry David Thoreau, and PG Wodehouse

More Wodehouse works have been added including his autobiographical *Not George Washington* and *The Man Upstairs*;

many more works by Charlotte M. Yonge including her histories series, _My Young Alcides: A Faded Photograph_, _John Keble_, *Lady Hester*, _A Young Telemachus_, and _Heartsease_;

Charles Kingsley's  many sermons, essays, and his play *The Saint's Tragedy* are now on site;

many more short stories by Edith Wharton;
http://www.online-literature.com/wharton/

Oliver Wendell Holmes's *The Professor at the Breakfast Table*, *A Mortal Antipathy*, and _Over the Teacups_ are included among other new works added;

many more Bobbsey Twins books are now added;
http://www.online-literature.com/laura-hope/

many more of W. W. Jacobs' works have been added including _Captains All_, _A Master of Craft_, and *Salthaven*;

more of detective author Émile Gaboriau's works have been added including *File No. 13*;

J. S. Fletcher's _The Herapath Property_ is among more works of his added;

new works by John Fox Jr. include *A Mountain Europa*  and _Crittenden_;

Jane Austen's *Love and Freindship and Other Early Works* can now be read here;

*Peter Pan* author J. M. Barrie's _A Widow in Thrums_, *Better Dead*, and _My Lady Nicotine_ are among others now added;

Frances Hodgson Burnett's _That Lass O' Lowrie's_ and *Vagabondia* are among others now added;

Samuel Butler compares evolutionary theories in *Evolution, Old & New*, one of a few more added to his page;

more pseudonymous works by Stratemeyer have been added including more *Rover Boys* books;

Louisa May Alcott's _The Abbot's Ghost_, _Jimmy's Cruise_, and _Shawl Straps_ are now on-site;

Hans Christian Andersen's fictional novels _The Ice Maiden_ and *O. T.: A Danish Romance* have now been added;

Aristotle's *Ethics* and _Politics_ are now on site;

Jerome K. Jerome's essays on "Clocks" and "Dreams", and many more short stories have been added including "Told After Supper", "Tea-table Talk", and "The Soul of Nicholas Snyders; or, The Miser of Zandam", and also his novel _Paul Kelver_;

Grace S. Richmond's _A Court of Inquiry_, _Under the Country Sky_, and more of her _Doctor Pepper_ series are now added;

Sax Rohmer's *Bat Wing, Brood of the Witch Queen, Hand of Fu Manchu*, and *Tales of Chinatown* are among many more of his works added;

Margaret Pedler's  *Moon Out of Reach* and *The Vision of Desire* are among more of her books added;

E. Phillips Oppenheim's novels _The Profiteers_, _The Great Secret_, _Mr. Grex, Nobody's Man_, and _Pawns Count_ are among many others now added;

Alice Hegan Rice's novels _Mr. Opp, Miss Mink, Quin_, and _The Honorable Percival_ have now been added;

*Heidi* author Johanna Spyri's novels *Cornelli, Veronica*, and _Gritli's Children_ are now added;

*King Kong* author Edgar Wallace also wrote _Angel of Terror, Green Rust, The Man Who Knew, Tam O' the Scoots_, and *The Book of All Power* and more, now added;

Mordant wit Christopher Morley's *In the Sweet and Dry*, and collection of short stories, sketches, and essays under such titles as "The Perfect Reader", "Secret Transactions Of The Three Hours For Lunch Club", "The Club of Abandoned Husbands", "Fulton Street, and Walt Whitman", "[George] Gissing", "Mr. [Joseph] Conrad's New Preface", and "Tadpoles" can be found in _Plum Pudding_ and *Shandygaff*, which includes "The Haunting Beauty of Strychnine", "The Art of Walking", "The Literary Pawnshop", "Confessions of a Smoker", and "Suggestions For Teachers"--"_It is recommended that it be introduced to students before their minds have become hardened, clotted, and skeptical."_ are now added;

murder mystery author and journalist Mary Roberts Rhinehart's *Tish, Tenting, Bab*, and _When A Man Marries_ are among other works of hers now added;

many more of Elbert Hubbard's novels have been added, as well as his _Little Journey's_ volumes including *Vol. 8: Great Philosophers, Vol. 10: Great Teachers*, and _Vol. 13: Great Lovers_, which includes "Robert Louis Stevenson and Fanny Osbourne", "William Godwin and Mary Wollstonecraft", "Dante and Beatrice", "Parnell and Kitty O'Shea", "Petrarch and Laura", "Dante Gabriel Rossetti and Elizabeth Eleanor Siddal", and "Balzac and Madame Hanska";

*many* more plays (and many of which Moliere himself acted in) by Jean Baptiste Poquelin Moliere have been added including _Sganarelle, or The Self-Deceived Husband_, *The Blunderer, The Bores, The Imaginary Invalid*, and _The School For Husbands_ are now on site;

*The Mabinogion* by Anonymous is now on-site;

and last but not least, 
Francois-Marie Arouet Voltaire's  *Philosophical Dictionary* is now on the site, _"It was a horrible thing to betray with a kiss; it was that that made Cæsar's assassination still more hateful. We know all about Judas' kisses; they have become proverbial."_ ... as well as a quiz!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?quizid=684




--

----------


## Charles Darnay

These are fantastic!! Yay for Mabinogion, and Philosophic Dictionary!!!

----------


## Niamh

Christ Logos! you have been really busy!!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

Wowzers!  :Eek: 

I am going to have a peek at _The Mabinogion_, sounds cool!  :Thumbs Up: 

Good work, and thanks, Logos!  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

Thanks everyone  :Smile:

----------

